#  6-

## AidanPryde

, !

31.08   (  05.09,    05.09),
01.09   (    , .. 01.09,    )

1           - ,           6-      31.08,     -             . 

           2 6-  92017

  -  ,      6-   ?
   1 8.3  .

.

----------


## kot

> 1 8.3  .

----------


## AidanPryde

> 


1: 8.3 (8.3.10.2580)

.

----------


## kot

http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60

----------


## AidanPryde

> http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60


 ,  3.0 (3.0.52.39)

----------


## pavl_vs

> ...         2 6-  92017


,    -   ,   -,      9 .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


   -       3 ,  4 .

----------


## AidanPryde

> -       3 ,  4 .


.

----------

> -  ,      6-   ?


 1: .
        ,     ,         .
  ,   -    ,    .

----------


## AidanPryde

> 1: .
>         ,     ,         .
>   ,   -    ,    .


. .   1          .

----------


## 2007

> 1          .


 .  ,  -    1   6-.     ,         ))

----------

,        . 
        .

----------

> ,  -    1   6-.


  :Smilie:      ..      .      ,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

.

----------


## scvo70

,       ?       ,       .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=592205

----------

-   ,        .

----------


## scvo70

?

----------

> ?


        ,      (   2-)                       6-

----------


## scvo70

1.     ,   ?  2.     ,    3.         ?

----------

:-)





> ?


          ,

----------


## scvo70

, .   ..    -   ?  1 8.2    ,   8.3

----------


## scvo70

,   .

----------

> ,   .


   ,     ,      "  "

----------


## scvo70

.     . :Dezl:

----------

